# New Arrival



## susaneckert

Lets see if I can post a new thread for the puppy I sure hope this works her name for right now from the breeder is name Izzy but I have to see what kind of personalitly she has before I decided on a name so here she is what a fluff ball she is 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## susaneckert

Well I think it worked here she is. 11 weeks old how cool is that she is arriving on friday at 9 am the breeder is flying out from Texas to hand deliver her to me she will arrive in a soft crate and will fly in side the plane with the breeder OH how exciting it is :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Lina

I've already congratulated you but I needed to AWWW again over this cutie. I love the dark color of her ears in comparison to the rest of her body. How cute is she?!


----------



## susaneckert

how would she be classified as a white sable?


----------



## susaneckert

thank you I just think she is too cute


----------



## lfung5

What a cutie. She looks a bit like Cinn Cinn's Rocky.


----------



## Poornima

She is soooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## susaneckert




----------



## Leeann

MHS strikes again

We are so happy for you Susan and you get her in only 4 more days..


----------



## susaneckert

this is Izzy and her Brother


----------



## susaneckert

thank you yes 4 mores days but feels like a 100 :


----------



## ama0722

Okay guys, I seriously think I am the only person in Southern California without a new Havanese puppy!!! 

Congratulations and if you ever need a puppy sitter!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Ohh she is so cute!! how did I miss this susan? I didn't know you were getting a new furbaby... yeah.


----------



## juliav

ama0722 said:


> Okay guys, I seriously think I am the only person in Southern California without a new Havanese puppy!!!
> Amanda


I am in the same boat as you are - without a new Hav puppy. :biggrin1: Although technically, I live in Northern California. 

Congatulations again Susan, she is precious.


----------



## judith

congratulations susan, you have wanted a little girl for a long time.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats Susan! I didn't know you were getting #2! How did you talk your hubby into it?? She is a real cutie! Where in Texas are you getting her?


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, what a cutie pie! Congratulations, Susan! I remember you had been wanting another Havanese. And now you have her! I'm excited for you. Yoda has a baby sister! :bounce:


----------



## maryam187

Susan,
congrats!!! She sure looks like a cute fluffball! If you ever think waiting til Friday is too long, think of my never ending wait: another 7 weeks!!! Hope that helps...


----------



## good buddy

oh Susan! She's very cute!! How exciting for you and Yoda both!! Is hubby excited too?

That pic of Izzy's brother looks just like Rufus! Same coloring even with the brownish peach behind the ears.


----------



## susaneckert

You all are great being excited with me how nice.Maryam OMG 7 weeks I would die if I had to wait that long LOL.And yes it is true I have wanted a #2 since I got yoda now I got my wish. LOL Maybe if I took a sleeping pill in the morning and then again at night the days would go by faster LOL (kidding of course)After that one bad thing I had with the puppy fraud I really was kind of wondering but I think I am safe with the breeder hand delivering her to me. She works for the air lines that is why she is able to do this how nice is that?Im making my long drive to marrow to go back home Im so glad to get home to think in 2 days I have put on 1200 miles on my truck Im tired of driving LOL :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

How about coffe and cream LOL


----------



## Missy

How about calling her Cappuccino Susan? she looks a lot like Jasper did as a puppy and after we named him we thought Cappuccino would have been a good name--- all coffee like with white foam on top! you could call her pucci (poochie) or ccino (chino) for short.


----------



## TnTWalter

Awww...she's precious...can't wait to see more pics.

Congrats...

:whoo:


----------



## Lynn

Hi Susan,


She is sooo cute!!!! How exciting for you and Yoda!! Casper and I are very happy for you.


----------



## abuelashavanese

Oh, she is soooo cute. You will just love her sweet little kisses.

Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie

What a precious little baby doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Susan!I didn't even know you were getting a new puppy!Lucky you!:biggrin1:


----------



## susaneckert

LOL I didnt know I was getting a puppy either :biggrin1: I cant wait for the puppy kisses.The pic I post I showed my hubby them threw email and he just said aww she is a cutie the giggled LOL he is such a softy cappicino hmm LOL drink it all the time mmmmmm good LOL


----------



## maryam187

Susan,
how about 'Latte' as in Cafe Latte or Latte Macchiato?


----------



## Leslie

Susan~ Just remember if you choose a name based on her color, folks may be giving you strange looks later on when you're calling a white dog something like "Brownie" :biggrin1: Ah, the fun of owning a "box of chocolates" dog..."you never know what you're gonna get!" ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Susan,


How wonderful Friday will be!


----------



## mckennasedona

I congratulated you on the other thread but had to chime here to say again how happy I am that you are getting your little girl. She is just precious. Thanks for sharing the photos. 

Susan


----------



## Julie

I think I would name her something like Molly,Daisy,Winnafred(WINNIE),something like that--but I'm kinda old fashioned.....


----------



## ama0722

One of my old instructors had a rescue lhasa that was orange named Winnie so I do love that name. Very sweet dog who always begged for food! She was cute enough to win everyone over as well.

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Wow! Susan, congratulations on getting your little girl! What a lovely surprise from hubby. Did he do his research well? Just like we tell all future Hav owners to do? lol Is she paper trained or goes outdoors? 

Yoda might find things a bit challenging at first, since you'll have to spend a lot of time with the pup, but hopefully he'll see her as a great playmate and baby sis. It will loads of fun seeing them interact together. She's a cutie!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Susan - I just saw this thread and have to tell you that she is such a cutie pie! Congratulations!!


----------



## Greg

sweet puppy


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

She's pretty, Susan! Congrats and we can't wait to see pics of her with your family.

Wanda


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks guys. Yea we are all excited I did the reach search not hubby LOL I am waiting on naming her since I dont know her personalitly so when I get her I am sure I will have a ton of names going threw my head.At least I am home now Hurah 3 more days LOL







I got this picture from the breeder Izzy and Bear her brother got ahold of her robe LOL


----------



## irnfit

That is soooo sweet. I likr the name Izzy.


----------



## susaneckert

I cant wait 2 more days LOL She just turned 11 weeks old yesterday and her birthday is my Annv. date how about that?? I told my husband and he said well that even more reasons why we should have her.He is very excited and my hubby already had a talk with yoda and told yoda that your mommie is getting you a little sister and you will need to learn to share her and I hate to tell you this yoda but you have to get snip LOL he is so goofy that husband of mine LOL


----------



## Missy

Susan, it is so great that your DH is as excited as you!!! Yoda is going to be in heaven!!! names again. since you have a yoda- there is always Princess Leah. or Luka (instead of Luke) I really think she looks like a Pucci though short for Cappuccino


----------



## susaneckert

My hub said name her Leah since we have Yoda we kind of laugh over that one. And you never know what color they will turn out to be later one so I think she will be names by personality LOL and who knows Izzy might just stick with her.Yoda will be so happy to have a little play mate around I cant wait to see how Yoda will act with her I just pray he dont want to breed her right away I am checking into finding a place to snip Yoda so Im on the hunt now LOL that is a must since Yoda has CD I cant even take a chance. That is what scares me the most OMG It just hit me I need to run to the store I need pee pads Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Yoda isn't neutered?I think as soon as possible--yesterday!I would be afraid of bringing in a female puppy with an intact adult male....


----------



## marbenv

Congratulations, Susan! I know you really wanted a girl for a long time. She's precious. Have FUN!

Marsha


----------



## susaneckert

Yes I am looking today and I am hoping that I can get him in like by to marrow with any luck. Lucky for me the the puppy just turn 11 weeks I will keep a very close watch on Yoda


----------



## ama0722

How exciting that your husband is just as thrilled. I like Leah too and it would be too cute! Make sure to charge your camera for us and take pictures for those of us with CRAZY MHS!

Amanda


----------



## abuelashavanese

We are counting down the days with you! Only two more, and then she will be in your loving arms. She is sooooo cute and will bring a ton of joy to you, your husband and Yoda.  We are all so happy for you!


----------



## susaneckert

OK I think her name will be Princess Leah here is a funny story. My husband has twin boys from his first wife his first born son he named Luke now we have Yoda and when I got home I went to the breeders web page and hold and behold what music was on her web page thats right the theme from star wars and to top that off the little girl was born on our anniv. So if that was not meant to be I dont know what is LOL


----------



## maryam187

Susan,
you seem to be a 'sign' person like me. To me it smells like it's meant to be BIG TIME! And Princess Leah is an adorable name for her.


----------



## susaneckert

LOL yes I do beleave in signs isnt that what they are there for LOL Im trying to get the breeder to send me the pictures she has on her web page fo Princess Leaha at birth on up LOL


----------



## Beamer

Princess Leia is a interesting name! Hmm... lots of good names in the Star Wars movies actually!! Chewy (chewbacca) is a good one!! lol ... I also like Solo...

Ryan


----------



## susaneckert

I cant refuse the name with the other ones in the family LOL Got to love it


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda you just feel like you are the only one not getting a new pup because you've got that itch going! 

Susan, Izzy and her brother are both adorable! How exciting for you!


----------



## Lina

Princess Leia would be a good name... are you going to spell it like it is in Star Wars (Leia) or will you spell it Leah?


----------



## Paige

Love the name Susan, I was hoping that you were going to have a Yoda and Princess Leia.


----------



## susaneckert

IM not really sure which way to spell it I will write it out and see how it looks leah or leaha or leia hmmm something to think about


----------



## susaneckert




----------



## maryam187

Awwww! Susan, I LOVE IT that you post so many pics of her!!!


----------



## susaneckert

Here is some more pictures that the breeder sent me this morning


----------



## irnfit

Susan, you are very lucky. She is an absolutely beautiful pup.


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you Michele I feel lucky in those picture she was 5 weeks old


----------



## Judy A

She is really cute, Susan! Of course, I'm partial to "Izzy"!!


----------



## Lina

She is adorable! I love how it looks like she's wearing glasses due to the darker markings around her eyes.


----------



## ama0722

Susan- She is stunning, I love the pics of Havs standing up on something! Shows how gorgeous they are!

Kimberly- only one way to get rid of an itch... I have him about 80% convinced there will be a spring arrival! I just have to do my research if I want to play in the show ring as well!

Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom

Absolutely adorable !. You are a lucky mommy and it sounds like you have a fantastic breeder to deliver the bundle of joy in person.. 
it does not get better than that . Wait to you see the puppy in person .. You will be in heaven !


----------



## TnTWalter

ama0722 said:


> Susan- She is stunning, I love the pics of Havs standing up on something! Shows how gorgeous they are!
> 
> Kimberly- only one way to get rid of an itch... I have him about 80% convinced there will be a spring arrival! I just have to do my research if I want to play in the show ring as well!
> 
> Amanda


eace: eace: eace:


----------



## juliav

Susan,

I love Princess Leia, it will go perfect with Yoda. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

Susan,
Iam so happy for you, I know you have been wanting another puppy for along time. She is so cute, please take alot of pictures for us to see when she comes


----------



## susaneckert

I think I am lucky too and the name I am really thinking about Princess Leia I am just giggling inside. I can use either name as a call name too and it does go with Yoda. Yoda's Akc name is Eckerts wisdom of Yoda LOL so her name would be Eckerts princess of leia ound: ound: ound:


----------



## susaneckert

[/ATTACH]I will for sure take lots and lots of pictures I cant wait to see how Yoda acts around her .Here she is at 2 weeks


----------



## Laurief

Susan, she is just beautiful, I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Lina

That picture of her at 2 weeks makes her look like a little angel sleeping! Way too cute!


----------



## maryam187

Awwww, she looks like she's sleeping on a pink girlie cloud! How sweet! Hang in there Susan, tomorrow's 'the day'!!!


----------



## abuelashavanese

Her little picture at 2wks is just sooooo sweet! Just one more day !


----------



## susaneckert

HURAHHHHH one more day I just had to post the picture of her sleeping at it was just so sweet thank you all for being as exciting as we are. Im so glad I am so busy today it will help the time go by faster.I went and bought her pee pads yesterday so I have 100 of them to get me started LOL do you think that will last for 2 weeks LOL


----------



## Beamer

The new puppy is very cute! So, is poor Yoda getting the 'ol snip snip ASAP??? Leia is very cute! Perhaps to cute though.. Yoda might get randy and make a move on her!!


----------



## susaneckert

Yes Yoda is getting the big snip I have to call the vet today poor little guy. But we all will be much happier with him snip more me than any one I think LOL


----------



## susaneckert

Here is the Expen I just order for Princess Leia and then I order another 50 pee pads lol


----------



## susaneckert

I also bought the floor for it


----------



## Brady's mom

That is the expen I had for Brady. It is nice and durable. Of course, he would try to push it and him across the kitchen floor.


----------



## susaneckert

Karen thanks I didnt think of that oh well they cant go far at least hahaha. It looks light weight is it


----------



## susaneckert

I was going back and fourth with this one or the hard platic one . Since we have a new kitchen /dinning room floor I didnt want the floor scratched


----------



## Brady's mom

I like that one. It is easy to transport and they can't climb out of it (like Marley). It also includes stakes so you can put it in the ground outside.


----------



## susaneckert

yes I liked that idea I am wanting to show her so that will be real nice.I thought that the bottom floor would help out too. Hurah to marrow I pick her up at the air port.:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese

susaneckert said:


> Lets see if I can post a new thread for the puppy I sure hope this works her name for right now from the breeder is name Izzy but I have to see what kind of personalitly she has before I decided on a name so here she is what a fluff ball she is
> [/ATTACH]


Wow a chocolate with beautiful pigment!!!! She should be a poster child for all chocolates! I'm thrilled for you. There's nothing better than puppy breath :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Susan,
what time is your Princess arriving tomorrow?


----------



## ECudmore

What a cutie. Racquet will love playing with your new darling.
Congratulations. Elayne


----------



## Sissygirl

Susan,

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you I think she is wonderful and cant wait to pick her up she arrives tomarrow at *9 : 30 am* actually at 9 but she needs a potty break first thing off the air plan.So do you think she might be a choc I was thinking sable/white parti Im no pro that is for sure plus I am color blind to so that dont have any does it ? LOL


----------



## susaneckert

Elayne thank you we will have to have another puppy date one day Im so excited How is Racqeut doing


----------



## susaneckert

Yahooo 13 more hours to go for Princess Leia to come home


----------



## Sissygirl

Be sure and take the camera with you and take plenty of pics to share with us!


----------



## susaneckert

I sure will take lots of Pictures


----------



## Doggie Nut

Sleep well Susan! Yeah, sure! LOL!


----------



## susaneckert

Yea I didnt sleep well I was up at 3 am this morning and just stayed in bed hoping to go back to sleep not going to happen by 4:30 I was up. Well I leave in 1 hour to go pick up Princess Leia I am thinking of her call name Princess


----------



## susaneckert

I just got my conformation on my Xpen it is on back order grrrrr I hope it arrives soon and wont take long


----------



## Sissygirl

Susan,

We will all be here waiting like the KMART commercial where the lady is looking in the window saying OPEN OPEN OPEN (I hope you guys have seen that commercial). Anyways, we will be here looking in and waiting!

Love the name Princess!


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you so much I love tha commerial it a good one, One hour to go before I leave my hubby will be near the airport working so he want me to bring the puppy by for he can meet her asap type thing he is so funny he acts like its just a dog no big deal but I have to bring her by he is such a softy ound:


----------



## Leeann

Yea, your little girl is coming home today. Get that camera ready before you leave we want to see lots of pictures of Yoda and his new sister.


----------



## susaneckert

ound: one camera in the house and one in the truck already to take pictures I cant wait :whoo:


----------



## susaneckert

OK I am going to go get ready I leave in 30 min. I will post pictures when I get back :whoo: :whoo: Puppy Breath here I come!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh my susan I think I may be as excited as you!!! can't wait.


----------



## Paige

Can't wait to see pictures of the Princess.


----------



## Thumper

I can't wait to see pictures!

How incredibly lucky that you found a breeder that is a flight attendant that happened to work the route to where you live! That is like winning the lottery of luck/convenience. I thought they worked the same flights day in and day out. 

Princess Lea is a cute name! That is Gucci's nickname  I call her Princess all the time, she answers to it. lol

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Susan,
It's 9:10AM. Are you home yet???


----------



## Lynn

Susan,

I really like the name you picked for her. We should have chatted last night, I was up with new puppy excitement. She looks beautiful, by the other pictures you have posted! 
Casper and I send you:kiss: :hug:


----------



## juliav

Susan,

I hope you got your little princess and will be posting lots and lots of pics real soon.


----------



## marbenv

Susan,

We're all anxiously waiting!


----------



## Laurief

Yea Susan!!!! Lets go - we are waiting!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*What is taking so long? I am on pins and needles. She is so adorable. Wish I had had my Lilly at that age she was 4 1/2 months old when I got her. Oh well I have her for now on. *


----------



## mckennasedona

Susan must have forgotten that her first priority upon arriving home is photos for us!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747

Photo's Photo's!!!!!
Aarrggh!!!
They are probably all on the floor in the living doting on her!! hahahahaha


----------



## Leeann

On the East Coast it's almost 4:00 I feel like I have been waiting Allll day for new pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking to see if we have pics yet.

Susan, put on some coffee we are all coming over to play with
Princess and Yoda tonight!!!!


----------



## Julie

just checking for new pictures!this is exciting...........:whoo::becky:


----------



## juliav

Hey Susan,

You know we are waiting breathlessly for those pics, where are you????!!!


----------



## Lina

I went to work and came back expecting puppy pictures... Susan? :attention: Where are the pics?!


----------



## good buddy

Come on with the cutie pie pics Susan! I'm home from work and checkin' in. I sure hope you are having a blast with your new puppy! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I hope everything went alright! I think we are all worrying about you, Susan! Check in w/ us and let us know what is going on! 

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Gee, I thought sure that by the time I got home there would be photos. I hope all went well. 

Susan


----------



## Leslie

I sure hope all is well.


----------



## Paige

Susan, I hope you are too busy playing with your new baby girl. 

Let us know something tomorrow. I'll be checking.


----------



## susaneckert

WOW what a sweet little girl she is Im so tired I didnt sleep good last night and Princess Leia got sick for the car ride in Texas and again in my truck but she is relaxing now and I love her she is so pretty and Yoda knows she is a baby he is so easy with her its so cute [/ATTACH][/ATTACH] here she is I had to take them with my cell phone so they are not very good I will take some tomarrow when she feels a little more relax ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Paige

She's beautiful, I'm glad she got home safe and sound. Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## susaneckert

She is just a little shy right now but can you blame her she went on a car ride in texas and then got on the plan then back in my truck what a busy day Plus the breeder miss her flight because the puppy got sick and she had to clean her up so she was on the next flight and I hate driving in san diego to many peopel LOL


----------



## susaneckert

I hope I get some sleep too. And Im so glad she is home safe its all good Im off to bed now I will get some better pictures taken tomarrow she is laying in my bed with my hubby right now


----------



## Julie

well she sure is cute Susan!Congrats on your new baby girl!:babyid you definitely decide to call her the Princess Leah name?


----------



## Kathy

susaneckert said:


> Yes I am looking today and I am hoping that I can get him in like by to marrow with any luck. Lucky for me the the puppy just turn 11 weeks I will keep a very close watch on Yoda


Susan,
Your regular vet can do the surgery, it is a common thing all vets know how to do.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Congrats Susan on your new baby girl! I know how much you have wanted one! Can't wait to see more pics! Sleep well!


----------



## marjrc

She's adorable, Susan!! What gorgeous pics of her! You're baby girl is home. Poor thing had a rough day, but hopefully she'll be right as rain asap. I'm so happy for you!!! LOVE the name, btw!


----------



## mckennasedona

Susan,
I'm so glad all went well (except for the missed flight). Congratulations on your beautiful new girl!! I can tell you are thrilled with her. I hope you both get some rest.

Susan


----------



## Kathy

She is adorable!!!! Welcome home Princess Leaha.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, she *is* adorable! Both you and your baby have had a long, hard day. Get some rest!


----------



## ama0722

How precious and keep your camera charged as they grow up so fast!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

Glad she's home safe and sound!


----------



## good buddy

congratulations. It sounds like it's been a long day. She's precious. Get some sleep tonight for tomorrow will be filled with fun!


----------



## juliav

Susan,

I am glad you had a safe trip and Princess Leia is home safe and sound. She is adorable. Get some much need rest.


----------



## Sissygirl

Welcome Home Princess!

Congrats Susan - how sweet of Yoda!

She's gorgeous! She's stolen your heart!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

susaneckert said:


> WOW what a sweet little girl she is Im so tired I didnt sleep good last night and Princess Leia got sick for the car ride in Texas and again in my truck but she is relaxing now and I love her she is so pretty and Yoda knows she is a baby he is so easy with her its so cute [/ATTACH][/ATTACH] here she is I had to take them with my cell phone so they are not very good I will take some tomarrow when she feels a little more relax ound: ound: ound: ound:


Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

susaneckert said:


> I hope I get some sleep too. And Im so glad she is home safe its all good Im off to bed now I will get some better pictures taken tomarrow she is laying in my bed with my hubby right now


Awwwwwwww that would make a really cute picture hoto:


----------



## Lina

Good to know that she is home and safe and sound, even with all the traveling issues! She sure is cute! Make sure to post more pics tomorrow for all of us!


----------



## abuelashavanese

Awww, she is really a cutie. You can just see all the love in her eyes


----------



## Suuske747

Congratulations! And good to see she's home  Enjoy this unique period where they are still so small...it goes by sooo fast!!!


----------



## Leeann

Very adorable, I hope she let you get some sleep last night.


----------



## Laurief

Susan, she is adorable. I would love to see some pics of Yoda and Princess together!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my goodness she is adorable!!!!! I hope you guys got some rest last night. I am sure today will be soo much fun learning who she is and all that fun stuff. It does go by very quickly...I remember bringing Jillee home and thinking will she ever grow bigger and yep they do pretty fast!!! I like the name Izzy...that is what I wanted to name her but we already have a Lizzie....I think Princes Leia I cute!!!! What does her big brother think of her? Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom

She's beautiful Susan! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel

Awwwww. What a cutie pie. You must be exhausted, but it's so worth it. Hope it was an easy night and can't wait to see more photos. Congratulations!


----------



## susaneckert

OH Im kind of awake still very tired and its noon wow. had to post this Princess Leah slept all the way threw the night no accidents at all. This morning she potty on her pee pad out side and she ate her food very good she feels so much better today. Yoda is a sweet brother he showed her where he gos potty LOL when it was time to come back in the house I said come on lets go inside Yoda of course came right in Princess leah did so Yoda went up to her so easly and touch her with his nose like come on LOL he did it about three times and she came in. Yoda will run real fast back and fourth on the deck and Princess Leah would chace him it was so cute. This morning first thing Iwent to the store and bought more dog food LOL and some grounded turkey meat and made some food up a large amount peas andcarrots ect I plan on mixing a little with the dog food since Yoda is so hard to get him to eat but I think the puppy will help out with that problem they both wolfed down the food like there was no tomarrow. I am so please with this little girl . She loves Feets OMG does she ever she slaps them with her little paws she walks very well and her tail is up over her back which Yoda just started to do that.Her temperment is really sweet. She is still a little Jet lag so I am giving her about a week to settle down. I have some running around to do today and when I get time I will take some more pictures with the 2 of them .I wish my room was not so dark last night with all of them sleeping in my bed with hubby it was a kodak moment LOL both dogs and a cat it was nice.They are all getting along So this week my poor little yoda will get snip he knows she is a baby that is for sure. Thank you for all your support and excitment it means sooooooooooo MUCH to me


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Susan, how sweet little Yoda is - they will be the best of buds.


----------



## susaneckert

I think they will to.


----------



## Missy

Oh susan, she is adorable. Yoda sounds like his name sake very wise and protective. can;t wait to see more pictures- congratualtions. she is a beauty.


----------



## Brady's mom

What a beauty! I am glad to hear that Yoda is enjoying her!


----------



## Thumper

I'm glad to hear she's so very sweet and Yoda is getting along with her! 

What day is Yoda scheduled for neutering or "snip snip"?

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

I am so glad that Yoda is being a very nice big brother. I wish you could have got that picture last night I bet it was cute. I am glad she is adjusting. Keep us posted about Yoda's procedure. We will be thinking of him.


----------



## Lina

That is so great that Yoda has already started to act like the big brother! I'm sure they look adorable together. Make sure to post some pics of the two of them when you can!


----------



## irnfit

Susan, she is so adorable. Glad all went well, except for the plane delay and uke: :biggrin1: 
So nice to hear the they are getting along so well. Isn't it amazing how fast they become friends. I think it shows how much they like being a pair. Look forward to more stories.


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulation on your new little girl, she is beautiful.


----------



## ECudmore

Susan, she is just so so cute. How exciting for you. I can't wait to meet her.
How perfect-two hav's. 
Elayne and Racquet
Thanks for asking about Racquet. 
Elayne


----------



## Paige

Okay Susan, we have been waiting, now where are those pictures of princess and yoda together.


----------



## casperkeep

Yes I am ready to the see the sweet pair together!!!! I am sure you are busy having fun with them all!!!!


----------



## Missy

yes susan, I know you're not busy or anything--- so where are the pictures of yoda and leia?


----------



## susaneckert

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Missy

ohhh they are adorable together. Leia is so sweet and Beautiful. Is that her forever name? can't wait to see more. she is a looker.


----------



## Laurief

They look great together!! Wow she looks as big as Yoda, or is it just fur?? Hope you had a good night last night with her.


----------



## Lina

She does look as big as Yoda! Is he a small Hav?

I love the pics! Leia sure is beautiful.


----------



## susaneckert

She is ALL fur she is not that big really.LOL Ithink it is the angel too they play playing with that rope. So far no potty accidents in side knock on wood LOL The name for the little girl I finally decided will be Eckerts Princess Leah and we will call her Leah I did the AKC and when I was checking out hot line I notice there was a clinic here in Calif I just missed it darn for CERF that was up setting. The cat and Yoda and Leah gets along so well Im so pleased with her now to take some soap pictures next week when my house will be queit and the grandkids are SLEEPING I hope. to more months they will be gone Hurah !!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Are you going to breed Princess Leih, Susan?

Kara


----------



## susaneckert

I have to wait and see I need to get all the testing done first then I am wanting to show her so maybe one day in the future I will LOL


----------



## susaneckert

[/ATTACH] these I took late last night


----------



## susaneckert




----------



## Leeann

Adorable Susan, thanks for sharing. You guys must be having a ball this weekend watching them play together.


----------



## susaneckert

They are so funny to watch we are loving it and laughing alot


----------



## Missy

how fun-- she really is a beauty.


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda is shaved down complely so he looks real small but he is in the height for this breed And Leah has so much coat O I love that puppy coat so soft


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you Missy we just love her .


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

OMG she's adorable! What an expression on her face, it's so sweet! Have fun and please share lots of pics.

Wanda


----------



## BeverlyA

I've been gone and feel like I've missed so much!
Congratulations on your new baby Susan! We're so happy for you!

I bet you're all having so much fun, keep it up and keep on posting the pictures!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit

Susan, Leah is precious. Yoda looks like he is having so much fun with his new "sister".


----------



## juliav

Susan,

Thanks for posting the pics, she is adorable.


----------



## maryam187

Susan,
she's very cute, I LOVE her eyes!


----------



## lfung5

She has the most precious face. I love her pictures!


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you all we are having so much fun with her and Yoda Now my husbands understand why you must have at least ound: two Hav's


----------



## mckennasedona

Susan, 
Leah is just adorable. The photos of her with Yoda are so cute. I'll bet you don't want to do anything but watch them play!


Susan


----------



## casperkeep

They are adorable together...how do you get anything done. I know when we brought Jillee home I was like housework what housework...I have to spend my time with my little girl!!!


----------



## susaneckert

Well that is a little problem for me too I have not done a thing in the house as far as house work LOL Hubby kind of looking at me well how come the house is a mess LOL oh well there is always to marrow "MAYBE"


----------



## casperkeep

It will be there tommorow I am sure...unless Hubby does it???


----------



## susaneckert

ound: ound: ound: ound: Hubby ound: ound: yes the house work does wait for me . The house gave me its word nobody else will do it


----------



## Sissygirl

Susan,

So glad to see more pics! OOOOHHHH she is so cute.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## susaneckert

Your welcome I love it when she tilts her head her eyes are so pretty


----------



## susaneckert

She is a very happy little girl


----------



## casperkeep

She is too cute!!!! I love it when they have there mouth opened like that it looks like they are smiling at us!!!!


----------



## pjewel

She is downright adorable. Enjoy every minute with your new baby.


----------



## susaneckert

Well Leah and I signed up for puppy class getting her off on the right start I hope. Im nervouse never did any thing like that before LOL


----------



## JASHavanese

The pictures are adorable!!!


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks Jan the yellow in color pictures where taken at night I sure like the ones that shows her tongue and her head tilted LOL


----------



## casperkeep

I am sure you guys will have fun in class....I always loved going to class. Keep us posted on how she does!!!!


----------



## susaneckert

I sure will keep you all posted on her puppy class Im sure it will be lots of fun for her and my self this will be my first class I have ever taken once the puppy class is done then I will do the handleing class to yippie LOL


----------



## susaneckert

OK Leah can now get into my garden tub little stinker she got in but she could not get out. Im trying to get soap pictures of her she must of remember today is the day maybe she was letting me know she is ready HAHAHA


----------



## Sissygirl

Susan,

Leah just sounds so adorable. I am so glad you and your family are having such a good time with her - especially Yoda.


----------



## Leslie

Susan~ She's quite a cutie, that's for sure! So happy to hear she and Yoda are getting along well.


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you Yoda and her are very good buddys and even the cat said ok to Leah LOL how cute is that If I can ever capture the 3 of them playing I will take a picture usually its when we go to bed all 3 of them are on our bed playing got to love it. Leslie where do you live?


----------



## TnTWalter

*She is so precious.*

And looks like she fits in perfectly in name and personality.

:whoo:


----------



## susaneckert

OH boy does she fit right in we love her so much


----------



## susaneckert

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
Here is some more pic of Leah I took yesterday and the one of her in the drawer is from this morning when I was at the PC


----------



## casperkeep

Those are some cute pictures of Leah!!!!! I would love to see a picture of all three...that would be neat. When we had our cat Lizzie like to play with her. Casper would sit on the dining room chair and bat at Ginger...it was too cute!!!


----------



## susaneckert

If I can just get my grandkids to go to sleep at the "SAME TIME" I will try to get some pictures of all 3 they are so funny to watch them play the cat norm. jumps in to the air and lands on them heee.Lately the grandkids been out of control in my eyes GRRR 2 more months is all I have Love them but boy I cant wait till they leave and I get my house back with just hubby and animals LOL


----------



## maryam187

Susan,
I love Leah's head tilt! How cute is that???


----------



## susaneckert

I love it too Yoda was never a head tilter but leah seems to be so Im always doing things to get her to tilt her head LOL


----------



## Missy

susan, she gets cuter with each picture!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Susan, you did good.....she's a keeper! I'm so happy too since you had to go through that whole ordeal not long ago....you deserve her!! Oh and did I mention how darn cute she is???!!!


----------



## Julie

Thanks for posting new pictures!We always love those!:biggrin1:hoto:


----------



## ama0722

That second photo makes her look like a stuffed animal! I love the colored ears. I hope she keeps them! Dora's have lightened but now she is getting this caramel coloring all over so I am excited!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

She is such a doll - she doesnt even look real.


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you I hope she keeps her coloring to but I have a feeling she wont LOL which is very exciting too.She likes to go under my bed too and she peeks out from under it I need to get a picture of that too.She is a moring girl that is for sure she is so happy in the moring then in the afternoon she is sleepy girl then playful around 9 pm LOL she plays threw out the day but morning and at night she is so much fun to watch she paws at the cat and Yoda to funny


----------



## susaneckert

I could not resist


----------



## Cosmosmom

LEah is the name of our wonderful behaviourist in the desert . She is a wise kind old soul
and the dogs just adore her .
Your Leah looks like the boys will be trotting behing her in the very near future . She is a sweetie ! 
congratulations !!


----------



## susaneckert

Thank yo so much we just love her to death.


----------



## Laurief

Susan, you need to change your avatar to include your girl and Yoda!!


----------



## susaneckert

Yes I do been wanting to but my house is way to loud right now LOL and I want a real good picture of the two of them together


----------



## susaneckert

Here is the 3 of them and I wanted to let you all know the cat is not Hurt this is the way they play Lilly loves it


----------



## Missy

Oh my - Lilly looks like she is having fun. sooo cute. I say this soo much I am going to come up with a short cut SC=soooooo cute!


----------



## susaneckert

Lilly love to play with the dogs she really does she normally starts the ruff house by jumping on them


----------



## susaneckert

Well I am going to try to take more pictures later on but I need to rest for a while now


----------



## Laurief

Susan that picture is priceless, almost as if Yoda is showing her what to do with Lilly!! I know, when cats were alive. if they didnt want to play they took off, so obviously Lilly loves to be in on the action!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

What a group....I bet Yoda is having a ball with all those playmates!


----------



## susaneckert

Oh he is loving it but he seems to get jelous when the puppy plays with me I am his mom and no body else LOL what a stinker. Lilly loves to play and Yoda know when Lilly gos on my bed or under the bed it is time out


----------



## Carol

What a wonderful four legged family you have!!!


----------



## susaneckert

thank you carol we think so too LOL


----------



## susaneckert

Yesterday I walked in my room and seen this awwwwww


----------



## maryam187

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## Laurief

How sweet!!!!


----------



## calidu

They are all cutie pies, congrats on your new baby.......


----------



## susaneckert

they where playing on my bed and decided to take a nap thank you


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh that's so sweet Susan! How do you keep little bit from taking a pee pee on your bed?? I could never let Valentino on my bed that young cause he always tried to pee pee!


----------



## Lina

How absolutely adorable! I love that pic.


----------



## susaneckert

I love that picture too its great love them sleeping like that


----------



## juliav

Love the pictures Susan!! Does Lilly think she is a Hav yet?


----------



## susaneckert

I dont think Lilly knows she is a cat that is for sure. She is for sure a hav, we just wont tell her she is a cat LOL


----------



## susaneckert

OK I have a question since I didnt get Yoda till he was 6 months all the puppy shot where done My vet is having a shot clinic today and she is due for her shots what do I want her to have and it is a no for the Lepto right.Thanks ahead for any help I can get


----------



## mckennasedona

Susan,
You'll probably get lots of opinions so here's mine!  
I'd give the shots separately. Maybe get one at the shot clinic today but hold off on the others for a couple of weeks. Just this week my vet said that they are changing their protocol and giving individual shots a couple of weeks apart instead of the usual 5 in 1.

Susan


----------



## susaneckert

I have heard that too they are doing it every 3 weeks from what I have found out. I am not sure if I really like that way or not I like the 5n1 shots better I think. I think one of the reason for sep. is that way the vet can charge more office visits LOL 40..00 a pop I know the 5 and 1 is old school


----------



## mckennasedona

Theoretically, by giving them 3 weeks apart you can tell which shot the dog might have had a reaction to. You wouldn't know with the 5 in 1. 
Of course, your reasoning could be more correct... more $$ for the vet!


----------



## Missy

I want a puppy!!!!!


----------



## susaneckert

I think its both honestly plus anything to make a buck too


----------



## casperkeep

When I had Jillee's shot done our vet did not charge us when we came back. Although we have three dogs so I think he is getting enough from us. I really like our vet alot. Just last year we were invited to a client apprectiation dinner. They paid for it all!!! He selected many different dog families....it was alot of fun!!!! It makes us feel closer to them!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Megan, that's cool that they would do a client appreciation dinner. They are a class act. I like 3 of the 4 doctors at my vet. I really believe they are in the profession because they truly love animals.


----------



## Julie

I didn't pay extra for the return visits for shots either.I just paid for the shot he had at the time--no other charges.I love my vet too.My vet even does nails and expresses their anal glands complimentary on their annual visits.


----------



## susaneckert

Lucky for you all that you have good vet we are calif you know they have to charge us for every little thing LOL gas 3.00 gal if you are lucky dang in rent alone if you are a renter studios start off at 900.00 if you need a 2 bedroom it around 1500.00 and up a month and that is a place in a just ok area prices are so high here I hate it But I am sure in like NY or some where like would be close to our prices.I sware they would charge me to wipe my arse if they could oh wait they do ound: ound:


----------



## Lina

Susan, NY surpasses those prices by far. In Manhattan, especially, it's impossible to find a one bedroom for less than $2000/month and if you want something even halfway decent (and not the size of a closet), be prepared to pay a heck of a lot more. The vets here cost an arm and a leg too.


----------



## Missy

Boston sounds about the same.


----------



## Lina

Missy, Boston really is very expensive! My fiance went to MIT and I've gone there quite a few times. I also had a friend in my last lab who got a professor position at Harvard and she couldn't believe the prices there! She wound up buying a condo made for faculty but it was still way over what she was expecting to pay... it was in Cambridge but she didn't even dare look at how much Boston would cost her (plus it was a bit out of the way for her to go to work).


----------



## susaneckert

The last place I rented was a 2 bedroom cost us 2000.00 it out of control these day . But then again the town house we where in was clasping and we made them take us out of our lease when the patio door shatter and almost hit my 2 year old grandson. That is when we bought our owen place They are charging more for rentals than what people get paid now days.


----------



## Missy

Lina, Cambridge can be more than Boston depending on which part... but the whole of MA is pretty outrageous-- although a little better now since the bubble burst.


----------

